# Lightning Strike Fried My Zippered DTivos



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Our house took an almost direct lightning strike last week and fried almost every electronic device in my house including my computer and Zippered DTivos (all were allegedly protected by APC). 

My Phiilips DSR708 will not power up at all, so I figure at a minimum it needs a new power supply. It might need more than that.

My Hughes DVR40 almost works in that it powers up and can receive some channels, but not all and can play back all previously recorded shows. I periodically get the searching for satellite message, but not always on the same channels. It seems random. DTV came out and concurred with me that I needed a new multiswitch. They said my dish alignment is fine and tested my lines going into this unit somehow and said the lines were good, so the problem must be with the Tivo. Is this the tuners that are bad and can this system by salvaged?

I have already purchased another DVR40 from Ebay. Can I just take the Zippered hard drive from the DVR40 with the bad tuners and insert it into the new unit? Do I do this before or after activating the unit? Will I lose my previous recordings and season passes?

Can I take the power supply from the DVR40 with the bad tuners and try it in the DSR708 unit?

What else should I be doing?

Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd replace the bad multiswitch before I replaced the DVR40. That could be the only thing wrong. As far as just replacing the drive in the new DVR40... I think that is OK (its basically what you do when you upgrade a drive anyway. You might get a 51 error?

I could be wrong, but I've never really considered it.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks. The multi-switch has already been replaced and did not help. The 51 error won't make me lose previous recordings will it?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The Flush said:


> Thanks. The multi-switch has already been replaced and did not help. The 51 error won't make me lose previous recordings will it?


Not a proble Check here,  he did basically the same thing. If you drive isn't fried moving it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Is 51killer.tcl already on my Zippered drive or do I have to add it?

My router was also fried by the lightning strike and my new router is a different brand from my old router. I assume the new router will have a different default IP address, so I will have to change it's IP so that the Zippered Tivos will recognize it won't I?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes 51killer is there and Yes if the routers are from different companies the default IP will most likely be different and depending on how you were setup you may have to change the IP of the router so the rest of the network can see the tivo's. IIRC the tivo's will still see eachother even if they are on a different subnet than the rest of the network ( I could be wrong about that part).


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Can you get any relief from APC with their Equipment Protection Policy?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

since it sounds like some of the surge may have been delivered via the satellite inputs, you can't really blame the surge suppressor

besides, I don't know of any consumer-level device (other than a lightning rod, obviously) that'll ward off a lightning strike... the amount of power can be enormous and often doesn't restrict its movements to convenient channels like copper wires


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

From a practical point of view, lighting is gonna do what it wants lightning rod or not. with a rod there is slightly less chance of completely frying stuff not zero chance.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> From a practical point of view, lighting is gonna do what it wants lightning rod or not. with a rod there is slightly less chance of completely frying stuff not zero chance.


exactly


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

APCs policy only applies to power line transients, and not lightning strikes. Plus it looks like a pain in the ass to try to get reimbursed under that policy.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

PITA and maybe getting some money back vs PITA and having a smoking pile that you need to replace completely out of your wallet. I would see it as it depends on if they cover lightning or not. But then again I like living on the edge (No UPS here). But then you said lightning isn't covered.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

When I put my Zippered drive from my DSR708 with the bad power supply into a HDVR2 I just got from Ebay, I get Error #51 as expected. However, I do not have my network back up and running after the lightning strike fried it, so I can't run 51killer.tcl.

If I do a clear and delete everything, will this kill all the Zipper hacks?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The Flush said:


> When I put my Zippered drive from my DSR708 with the bad power supply into a HDVR2 I just got from Ebay, I get Error #51 as expected. However, I do not have my network back up and running after the lightning strike fried it, so I can't run 51killer.tcl.
> 
> If I do a clear and delete everything, will this kill all the Zipper hacks?


If you CDE then you will difinitely hose the network settings and need some more work. So don't do that. Click on the DVR-pedia link in my sig and look for subnet. The easiest thing to try is to change the settings on you new router to the same subnet as your old router. it is ususlly something like 192.168.yyy.xxx. The yyy part on the new router should be the same as your old router.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The Flush said:


> If I do a clear and delete everything, will this kill all the Zipper hacks?


No. That will destroy and rebuild MFS, not the root filesystem.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Hindsight is always 20/20 but this reminds me of when I lived in Colorado.

I had the same VCR fixed three times after rainstorms. Luckily I knew a retired TV repairman that did the work cheaply. He finally said to me "I dont mind the extra business but you may want to consider a surge suppressor" and I replied that I had a surge protector. Back then I didnt know the difference between the two and assumed I was protected. After getting a real suppressor I never had a problem with the unit.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I have my replacement DTivos running with the old Zippered hard drives in them, but have lost telnet. My new PC is a Vista machine. Since Vista does not have Hyperterminal, how do I get a serial bash connection into my Zippered DTivos so I can do some troubleshooting?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The Flush said:


> I have my replacement DTivos running with the old Zippered hard drives in them, but have lost telnet. My new PC is a Vista machine. Since Vista does not have Hyperterminal, how do I get a serial bash connection into my Zippered DTivos so I can do some troubleshooting?


Use any free terminal emulator program, such as Tera Term.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I never did get around to fixing the networking capabilities of my fried Zippered DTivos. I do have serial bash now and have the following information from a couple of reboots. From this info, can anyone tell what is wrong and why I can not connect to my network? Is it fixable through serial bash or do I need to pull the drive and re-Zipper? I am no expert, so I would need semi-detailed instructions.


```
using driver frame iter
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
Using a smartSorter!
Calling ReadStream()s
....started status session
Initialize with 2 live caches
AddInputSection 1
AddInputSection 2
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
AddInputSection 3
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
....started status session
....sending Booting event
....sending Booting event
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
starting rc.sysinit.author
set environmental variables
starting telnet and ftp
starting serial bash
running fakecall
bash: no job control in this shell
bash-2.02# Fakecall ran successfully!
EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Detected new image was installed, clearing Error #51...

Starting netserver at port 12865
touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
rc.sysinit is complete
 connect failed, reason = Network is unreachable
Internal error #R
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: .: filename argument required
.: usage: . filename
*** Empty KNOWN_HOST configuration ***
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
---- rubbishing channels in network 40962 because ULO wasn't processed
....sending Timeout event
....sending Timeout event
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
....sending Done event
....sending Done event

bash-2.02# ls
ApgManager               SystemServices           myworld.lck
KnownHostComponent       dbgc-mcp                 netperf.debug
NetworkVideoService      hppm                     shmemd
PassKeyComponent         huxley                   tcphonehome
RendezvousClient         mcp                      tcphonehome.lck
S_EventSwitcherSocket83  mfsd                     tmkpidmap
SiHost                   myworld                  tmkpidmap.lock
bash-2.02# cd /enhancements
bash-2.02# tivosh net-status.tcl

The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
   IP address is currently set to: 192.168.0.101
   Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.0.1
   Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
   DNS Server is currently set to: 192.168.0.1
   DHCP is off
   NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS

Checking space in /var
Mounting initial environment
Starting logging daemons
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts
Loading input section drivers
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16
Loading output section drivers
Splash the screen
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
Remote control is  TIVO
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10
Loading Provo dssapp
Look for debug board
/tvbin/dssapp: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Aug 11 2006
Loading irblast
Loading ideturbo
Loading fan
Loading therm
Loading TvBus router
Updating system clock
Time set to: Fri Sep  7 02:42:27 2007
Enabling local route
Setting TCP keepalive parameters
Checking for additional disk
Start fan control
First temperature parameters set:
  Terminal temp: 71
  Critical temp: 62
  Logging temp: 60
  Target temp: 50
  Lowest fan speed: 7
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Starting TvLauncher
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Waiting for launcher to start.
Launcher is running.
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Checking for database conversions
No upgrade to load
Not upgrading software
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
Starting Services.
Microcode version is TiVo!
Found hpk front panel model 1
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin
g to 32
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
using driver frame iter
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
Using a smartSorter!
Calling ReadStream()s
....started status session
Initialize with 2 live caches
AddInputSection 1
AddInputSection 2
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
AddInputSection 3
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
....sending Booting event
....started status session
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
starting rc.sysinit.author
set environmental variables
starting telnet and ftp
starting serial bash
running fakecall
bash: no job control in this shell
bash-2.02# Fakecall ran successfully!
EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Detected new image was installed, clearing Error #51...

Starting netserver at port 12865
touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
rc.sysinit is complete
 connect failed, reason = Network is unreachable
Internal error #R
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: .: filename argument required
.: usage: . filename
*** Empty KNOWN_HOST configuration ***
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
....sending Done event
....sending Done event

bash-2.02#

Checking space in /var
Mounting initial environment
Starting logging daemons
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts
Loading input section drivers
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16
Loading output section drivers
Splash the screen
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
Remote control is  TIVO
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10
Loading Provo dssapp
Look for debug board
/tvbin/dssapp: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Aug 11 2006
Loading irblast
Loading ideturbo
Loading fan
Loading therm
Loading TvBus router
Updating system clock
Time set to: Fri May 30 01:02:57 2008
Enabling local route
Setting TCP keepalive parameters
Checking for additional disk
Start fan control
First temperature parameters set:
  Terminal temp: 71
  Critical temp: 62
  Logging temp: 60
  Target temp: 50
  Lowest fan speed: 7
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Starting TvLauncher
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Waiting for launcher to start.
Launcher is running.
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Checking for database conversions
No upgrade to load
Not upgrading software
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
Starting Services.
Microcode version is TiVo!
Found hpk front panel model 1
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin
g to 32
usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver
.
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
using driver frame iter
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
Using a smartSorter!
Calling ReadStream()s
....started status session
Initialize with 2 live caches
AddInputSection 1
AddInputSection 2
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
AddInputSection 3
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
....sending Booting event
....started status session
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
starting rc.sysinit.author
set environmental variables
starting telnet and ftp
starting serial bash
running fakecall
bash: no job control in this shell
bash-2.02# Fakecall ran successfully!
EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
Detected new image was installed, clearing Error #51...

Starting netserver at port 12865
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
rc.sysinit is complete
 connect failed, reason = No route to host
Internal error #R
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: .: filename argument required
.: usage: . filename
*** Empty KNOWN_HOST configuration ***
....sending Done event
....sending Done event
```


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

```
The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
   IP address is currently set to: 192.168.0.101
   Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.0.1
   Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
   DNS Server is currently set to: 192.168.0.1
   DHCP is off
   NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver
```
Well, you have network settings in MFS and appear to be using an FA120 which doesn't require any special drivers, so it looks ok. What is the output of 'ifconfig -a'?


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

```
bash-2.02# ifconfig -a
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:5B:61:95:24
          inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:77 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:12000 (11.7 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:155 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:155 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:8190 (7.9 Kb)  TX bytes:8190 (7.9 Kb)

bash-2.02#
```
I should note that the FA120 has does not have the link light on, only the power light.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

what do you get from 'lsmod'?


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

```
bash-2.02# lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
ax8817x                28096   1
usb-ohci               23888   0 (unused)
usbcore               101936   0 [ax8817x usb-ohci]
router                 66896  36
therm                   1488   0
fan                     2240   0
ideturbo                5216   1
irblast                 3792   0 (unused)
brcmdrv-rb           1228256 138
cobra                  91264   4
oslink                 26112  13
ircatch                26832   2
i2c_Series2            14320   0 [therm fan cobra]
modemtty_Series2        4896   1
fpga                    1920   2
tivoconfig               960   0 (unused)
bash-2.02#
```


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd check the network wiring, or try the adapter on a PC.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

When I connect my laptop using the cable normally used for this DTivo but without the FA120, it connects just fine. However, when I try to use the FA120, it keeps telling me a network cable is unplugged. It did connect enough to load the drivers for the FA120, but my network does not appear to see the FA120. It seems like the laptop recognizes the FA120, but the router does not. My other FA120 for my other DTivo is not even recognized by the laptop.

Is there something I need to do to allow the network to connect with the FA120, or do I have a bad adapter?

If I do have a bad adapter, where is the best place to get a new one that will work with DTivos.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

it certainly sounds likely that the fa120 may be toast, but the USB port may also be damaged. Have you tried the 2nd fa120 on the other usb port?
have you verified that the other fa120 does, in fact, work?


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Neither of the FA120s appear to work on the laptop, in multiple USB ports. There does not seem to be anything wrong with the USB ports on the laptop as one of the FA120s will get recognized by the laptop and download the drivers, but the other end of the FA120 does not seem to connect to the router, even though the cable has been verified to be good. If I can not get it to work on the either the laptop or the DTivo, it seems to point to the adapter more than the USB ports.

Unless someone has something else for me to check, I will probably go ahead and buy a new adapter so if you know where to find a good deal on the right type, please let me know.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

When I was messing around making sure that make cable connections were secure, I got this message from the serial connection into my DTivo. What does the very last part mean and is it relevant to my problem?


```
bash-2.02# !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0510c75d
Before = 0x05109ad8, After = 0x05109b06

!!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0317472a
Before = 0x0317476e, After = 0x0317479c

unlinking :82bec920
!!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x09928552
Before = 0x0992858a, After = 0x099285b8

!!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00911ce3
Before = 0x007e4a27, After = 0x007e4a55

!!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00fc7665
Before = 0x00fc76c9, After = 0x00fc76f7

!!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00b317b9
Before = 0x00b31812, After = 0x00b3183f

!!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0108a263
Before = 0x0108a2c2, After = 0x0108a2f0

usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver.
```


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I got new (used) FA120s for my 2 Zippered DTivos and they appear to work. I have the link light on both of them. When I try to got to MRV, I see one unit listed as DVR: 8FA9 and when I click that I get a message saying:

```
Programs cannot be transferred from the 8FA9 DVR to the EA82 DVR because te 8FA9 DVR ddoes bot yet recongnize the EA82 DVR.

Have you purchased Home Media Option for both DVRs?  If so, try connecting to the DVR service from each DVR.  If not, go online to Manage My Account at http://www.tivo.com/manage.

If you continue to see this message, go to Transfer Troubleshooting under Messages and Setup for further assistance.
```
What do I need to do to get MRV back?


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I can telnet into one of my two units, but not the other. I guess I should bring the other one down by the computer and try a serial connection to see what is there. 

I did have to do a clear and delete everything on the other unit. Would that have killed my telnet access to it?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The Flush said:


> I got new (used) FA120s for my 2 Zippered DTivos and they appear to work. I have the link light on both of them. When I try to got to MRV, I see one unit listed as DVR: 8FA9 and when I click that I get a message saying:
> 
> ```
> Programs cannot be transferred from the 8FA9 DVR to the EA82 DVR because te 8FA9 DVR ddoes bot yet recongnize the EA82 DVR.
> ...


Run superpatch on both tivos.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The Flush said:


> I did have to do a clear and delete everything on the other unit. Would that have killed my telnet access to it?


Yes. Run /enhancements/net-launch.sh from your serial connection.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks rbautch. I'll try those when I get home from work today.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

After running net-launch.sh from serial bash on one unit and set_mrv_name_67.tcl on both of them, it appears I have MRV working again.

Thanks to everyone who helped.


----------

